
LessAccounting Turned Down Acquisition from “Low Moral Fiber” GoDaddy - iProject
http://techcrunch.com/2012/07/20/lessaccounting-claims-they-turned-down-acquisition-offer-from-low-moral-fiber-godaddy/
======
lou1492
I know these guys personally and they are everything you would want them to
be, simply great guys.

